# Is Millie just a neat freak?



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

It seems that if she does not poo on her wheel, the she gets her lil hiney off of the liner and poos on the plastic where it curves up to the side of her cage.....is this normal or is she a neat freak that is callin out for a litter pan????


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

sounds like a little neat freak to me. Hector only poos in his litter box, very rarely will there be one outside of it. also i hardly have to wash his wheel because it seems he gets off it to poop, because there never really is much on the wheel, but always lots in the litter box under his wheel.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

My hedgie recently has become much neater too! 
A few weeks ago her feet were never poopy after running on her wheel, and then more recently she hasn't even been making a mess on her wheel, but I hear her running on it late at night.
I have no idea why that suddenly happened, she used to be incredibly messy. :roll: 
I'm glad to hear other hedgies are like that as well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily's not quite that neat, she does poop on her wheel sometimes. But I never find poop anywhere besides her wheel or the paper towel that I put underneath her wheel. So it's really nice for me to clean up.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Shinjy only uses his litter box and his wheel lightly as well. So his wheel is always easy to clean. ^_^ There are times when I listen to him at night, I hear that he put a piece of his litter onto the wheel, and I have to wonder if he peed and is trying to soak it up :lol: But ya, everything stays on his wheel or his litter box.


----------



## Mattplusness (Mar 4, 2009)

yesterday i switched cages and shredder peeled up the fleece and pood in the corner without the fleece. hey, helps me out!


----------

